
Plaster Perspectives on “Magical Gems”: Rethinking the Meaning of “Magic” (2015) - diodorus
https://antiquities.library.cornell.edu/gems/plaster-perspectives-on-magical-gems
======
SubiculumCode
Very interesting. Thanks.

